# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  projet jeux pour des societs d'lectronique numeriques

## fanmanga

Bonjour,

Je veux faire un jeux pour rduire la complexit du sortie d'un circuit numrique complexe je veux de l'aide et des associs si l'ide vous plait.



La table de vrit spcifie pour chaque combinaison des entres le niveau logique de la sortie. 

Nous pouvons ensuite dterminer l'expression boolenne du circuit  partir de cette table de vrit. 

Voici la procdure gnrale qui aboutit  l'expression de la sortie  partir d'une table de vrit :

a. Pour chaque cas de la table qui donne 1 en sortie, on crit le produit
logique (terme ET) qui lui correspond.

b. On doit retrouver toutes les variables d'entre dans chaque terme
ET soit sous forme directe soit sous forme complmente. 
Dans un cas particulier, si la variable est 0, alors son symbole est complment
dans le terme ET correspondant.

c. On somme logiquement (oprateur OU) ensuite tous les produits
logiques constitus, ce qui donne l'expression dfinitive de la
sortie.

La table de vrit nous permet dtablir l'expression de la sortie sous la
forme d'une somme de produits. Ds lors il est possible de construire le circuit
au moyen de portes ET, OU et NON. Il faut une porte ET pour chaque
produit logique et une porte OU dont les entres sont les sorties des portes
ET. Gnralement, il est possible de simplifier lexpression obtenue.

Lobjectif est de raliser le circuit le plus simple possible.
Il sera moins cher et souvent plus rapide!
Voici un exemple ::(: avec A B C sont des Variables d'entrs et S variable de sortie et (! . +) c'est NOT ET OU  logique)

C     B     A      S      Equation minterme
0     0     0       0   
0     0     1       0
0     1     0       1     !C.B.!A
0     1     1       1     !C.B.A
1     0     0       0
1     0     1       0
1     1     0       1      C.B.!A
1     1     1       1      CBA
Equation de circuit  S= !C.B.!A+!C.B.A+C.B.!A+C.B.A
Si je veux fabriquer mon circuit sans simplification il faut 4 Not 8 ET et 3 ou.
Il y a plusieurs mthodes pour faire la simplfication mais nous somme pas sur de tomber sur la simplfication idel .

Voici la mthode gneral que je veux formuler en jeux:

Utilisation direct de 20 Thormes Algbre de BOOLE

Thormes de Boole pour une variable.
X ⋅ 0 = 0  (1)
X ⋅ 1 = X  (2)
X ⋅ X = X  (3)
X ⋅ !X = 0  (4)
X + 0 = X (5)
X + 1 = 1 (6)
X + X = X (7)
X +! X = 1 (8)
Thormes de Boole pour plusieurs variables
X + Y = Y + X (9)
X ⋅ Y = Y ⋅ X   (10)
X + (Y + Z) = (X + Y) + Z = X + Y + Z  (11)
X.(Y.Z) = (X.Y.).Z = X.Y.Z    (12)
X.(Y + Z) = X.Y + X.Z      (13)
(W + X) ⋅ (Y + Z) = W.Y + X.Y + W.Z + X.Z   (14)
X + X.Y = X   (15)
X + !X.Y = X + Y   (16)
THORMES DE DE MORGAN
!(X + Y) = !X ⋅ !Y  (17)
!(X . Y) = !X + !Y  (18)
Thormes du consensus
X ⋅ Y +! X ⋅ Z + Y ⋅ Z = X ⋅ Y +! X ⋅ Z  (19)
(X + Y ) ⋅ (!X + Z ) ⋅ (Y + Z) = (X + Y ) ⋅ (!X + Z )  (20)

Donc notre S= !C.B.!A+!C.B.A+C.B.!A+C.B.A  avec la rgle (13) S=!C.B(!A+A)+C.B(!A+A) avec la rgle (8) S=!C.B.1+C.B.1 avec la rgle (2) S=!C.B+C.B avec la rgle(13) S=B.(!C+C) avec la rgle (8) S=B

En note que pour obtenir un S optimis il faut appliquer plusieurs rgles.

C'est pour ca je propose un jeux pour rduire n'importe quelle fonction complexe de type S=F1+F2+F3...  ou F=(A ou!A).(B ou !B)...(Z ou !B) et F1 et F2... sont toutes des combainaisons diffrentes.

Par exemple S reprsente un grand plats ou il existe 3 aliments(+ ! .) et des Objets A B ...Z
Les aliments sont attachs aux objets selon la forme non rduite de S.
Le but est de prendre le plus des aliments possibles selon les 20 rgles.
La partie fini quand en peux plus prendre des aliments donc S sera rduite. 

Ce jeux peux rduire n'importe quelle circuit complexe et dpendra du nombre de joueurs et leur exprience pour utiliser les 20 rgles du jeux pour avoir le meilleur Circuit possible avec moin de cout et economie d'energie plus efficace que les mthodes de synthese.

En peux lancer ce jeux gratuitement et faire du convention avec de socit d'electronique pour ne donner des circuit a rduire.
 En offrant a des joueurs qui reduisent ce nigme des primes le jeux sera connu .
 Donc la rduction de nos circuit et notre gain sera norme. 

Que pensez vous?

----------


## Kannagi

Fait une dmo ensuite tu recrutera.

Le second point ton explication n'est pas clair , et les calculs fourni ne veulent rien dire.
L'Algbre de Boole j'en ai mang pas mal pendant mes tudes , et je te confirme que tu crit n'importe quoi  ::mouarf:: 
Mais c'est la section projet donc je ne compte pas de faire un cours la dessus  :;): 




> Par exemple S reprsente un grand plats ou il existe 3 aliments(+ ! .) et des Objets A B ...Z
> Les aliments sont attachs aux objets selon la forme non rduite de S.
> Le but est de prendre le plus des aliments possibles selon les 20 rgles.
> La partie fini quand en peux plus prendre des aliments donc S sera rduite.


Jespre que a sera du chocolat comme aliments !
Le plateau en argent et or serait cool aussi  ::D: 





> Que pensez vous?


Alors je vais te dire un secret cleste mais... le but d'un jeu c'est que cela soit marrant  :;):

----------


## wax78

> je te confirme que tu crit n'importe quoi


Je plussoie ... et d'autres surement aussi  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

> Je plussoie ... et d'autres surement aussi


Je ne comprend pourquoi vous dite ca.

S pour la trouver de puis la table de verit a une forme patriculiers qui dpend du nombres de variables et leurs valeurs sur la table de verit.

j'ai 20 rgles de jeux .
Puis S serais l'engime a rsoudre selon les 20 rgles.
Reste a implmenter ce engime dans un jeux.

Cava ressembl a puzzle bubble ou la rgle c'est pas d'avoir plus de 3 couleurs pour rduire la partie mais les 20 rgles exposs pour avoir moins de OU NOT ET.

Est ce que ca ne serais pas possible de concevoir ce jeux?

----------


## Kannagi

> Je ne comprend pourquoi vous dite ca.
> 
> S pour la trouver de puis la table de verit a une forme patriculiers qui dpend du nombres de variables et leurs valeurs sur la table de verit.


Ben si c'est une table arbitraire , il faut pas l'appeler "Thorme de Boole" d'ailleurs je ne connais pas de "Thorme de Boole" , mais d'Algbre de Boole  oui.
Mais si tu renomme ton machin par  "Thorme de fanmanga" oui a serait plus juste x)






> Cava ressembl a puzzle bubble ou la rgle c'est pas d'avoir plus de 3 couleurs pour rduire la partie mais les 20 rgles exposs pour avoir moins de OU NOT ET.


Bravo tu connais puzzle bubble , y'a ka faut qu'on" code ton jeu et tu verra les retours.

Y'a pas de mthode miracle tu recrutera jamais un bnvole avec si peu d'lment (faux et mal crit en plus).
Donc :
-soit tu as de l'argent
-soit tu as de la renomm
-soit tu code ou que tu es graphiste (on montrant ton savoir faire tout de mme).




> Est ce que ca ne serais pas possible de concevoir ce jeux?


Si tu n'a pas une des 3 comptences que j'ai cit alors oui c'est impossible  :;):

----------


## Scriuiw

Dsol !!
Celui-ci s'est chapp de la taverne d'ou il n'aurait jamais d sortir.
 ::ptdr:: 

Allez fanmanga, reviens t'asseoir prs de la chemine...

----------


## fanmanga

> Ben si c'est une table arbitraire , il faut pas l'appeler "Thorme de Boole" d'ailleurs je ne connais pas de "Thorme de Boole" , mais d'Algbre de Boole  oui.
> Mais si tu renomme ton machin par  "Thorme de fanmanga" oui a serait plus juste x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo tu connais puzzle bubble , y'a ka faut qu'on" code ton jeu et tu verra les retours.
> 
> Y'a pas de mthode miracle tu recrutera jamais un bnvole avec si peu d'lment (faux et mal crit en plus).
> ...


C'est pas une table arbitraire c'est mon engime donc mon circuit que je connais en avance sous cette forme S=F1+F2+F3... ou F=(A ou!A).(B ou !B)...(Z ou !B) et F1 et F2... sont toutes des combainaisons diffrentes..

En faite je cherche a programmer ce engime dans un jeux d'une maniere dynamique pour programmer plusieurs engime de la mme facon.

et les actions des utilisateurs serais les rgles a appliquer pour rsoudre ce engime.

Dans ce cours il a appell comme ca.
Pice jointe 305340

j'ai pas les 2 comptence mais la 3 me je peux l'avoir avec le temps.

Comment en fait pour programmer un jeux comme mon jeux avec quelle outils les plus faciles?

----------


## Kannagi

Si t'es le seul sur Terre a comprendre ton nigme , a va pas tre trs utile je pense  ::roll:: 




> Comment en fait pour programmer un jeux comme mon jeux avec quelle outils les plus faciles?


Game Maker , construct 2 , love2d ,Godot , Unity

----------


## wax78

On devrait quand mme inviter Jacques Villeret, Thierry Lhermite, Danil Prevost,  puisqu'ils s'agit de table, repas, aliments ...  non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fanmanga

> On devrait quand mme inviter Jacques Villeret, Thierry Lhermite, Danil Prevost,  puisqu'ils s'agit de table, repas, aliments ...  non ?


Bah oui plus le nombre de mangeurs est grand plus on aura que une simple squelette inmangable donc mon circuit rduit idal.

Par exemple S= !C.B.!A+!C.B.A+C.B.!A+C.B.A est representable par 3 Cable en OR(OU) et 8 Cable en AR 4 Objet1 (A) et 4 Objet2(B) et 4 Objet3(C).
et si j'ai !C il faut juste inverser le shema de l'objets dans mon jeux.

Puis la partie commence pour rduire les quantit d'objets et les cables qui le relie avec 20 rgles donc manger le repas.

----------


## wax78

Et sinon tu ne ferais pas des maquettes  base d'allumette, par hasard comme hobby en plus ?

----------


## fanmanga

> Et sinon tu ne ferais pas des maquettes  base d'allumette, par hasard comme hobby en plus ?


C'est quoi hobby?

Le but de mon jeux est de voir le circuit electronique comme des Objets de ce monde .
et rduire les rgles a des actions sur ses objets dans ce univers de ce jeux.

Donc les joueurs feront de l'lectonique numerique sans le connaitre vraiment .

----------


## Invit

Et o est l'aspect ludique ?

----------


## fanmanga

> Et o est l'aspect ludique ?


Bah oubli le grand plats si ce n'est pas ludique.

Je le remplace par une base militaire extraterrestre indestructible constitue des objets(variables d'entres)
Puis il y a deux types d'extraterrestres OU et ET logiques.
Le NOT est reprsent par un objets invers.

Les humains pour vaincre les extraterrestres.
Ils ont construit des vaisseaux avec 20 armes.

Une arme vise des endroits particuliers pour dtruire la base est liminer des objets et extraterrestre.

Le but de la mission est de bien viser pour faire plusieurs frappe par plusieurs arme pour rduire le nombre des objets et des extraterrestre.

Pour passer a une attaque terrestre.
Puis en continue vers une autre base militaire.

Avec le temps les joueurs peuvent viser mieux et combine les armes pour faire plus de dgt a la base militaire.

Plus mon compteur de points augmente(nombre de variables et extraterrestre limin)
plus je peux gagner des cadeaux issus des conventions avec les socits pour rduire leur circuit(base militaires).

----------


## fanmanga

> Fait une dmo ensuite tu recrutera.
> 
> Le second point ton explication n'est pas clair , et les calculs fourni ne veulent rien dire.
> L'Algbre de Boole j'en ai mang pas mal pendant mes tudes , et je te confirme que tu crit n'importe quoi 
> Mais c'est la section projet donc je ne compte pas de faire un cours la dessus 
> 
> 
> Jespre que a sera du chocolat comme aliments !
> Le plateau en argent et or serait cool aussi 
> ...


Voici en plus clair.


Je veux faire un jeux pour rduire la complexit du sortie d'un circuit numrique complexe je veux de l'aide comment faire ce jeux et pourquoi pas des associs.



La table de vrit spcifie pour chaque combinaison des entres le niveau logique de la sortie. 

Nous pouvons ensuite dterminer l'expression boolenne du circuit  partir de cette table de vrit. 

Voici la procdure gnrale qui aboutit  l'expression de la sortie  partir d'une table de vrit :

a. Pour chaque cas de la table qui donne 1 en sortie, on crit le produit
logique (terme ET) qui lui correspond.

b. On doit retrouver toutes les variables d'entre dans chaque terme
ET soit sous forme directe soit sous forme complmente. 
Dans un cas particulier, si la variable est 0, alors son symbole est complment
dans le terme ET correspondant.

c. On somme logiquement (oprateur OU) ensuite tous les produits
logiques constitus, ce qui donne l'expression dfinitive de la
sortie.

La table de vrit nous permet dtablir l'expression de la sortie sous la forme d'une somme de produits.

Ds lors il est possible de construire le circuit
au moyen de portes ET, OU et NON. Il faut une porte ET pour chaque produit logique et une porte OU dont les entres sont les sorties des portes ET.
Gnralement, il est possible de simplifier lexpression obtenue.

Lobjectif est de raliser le circuit le plus simple possible.
Il sera moins cher et souvent plus rapide!

Voici un exemple ::(: avec A B C sont des Variables d'entrs et S variable de sortie et (! . +) c'est NOT ET OU  logique)

C     B     A      S      Equation minterme
0     0     0       0   
0     0     1       0
0     1     0       1     !C.B.!A
0     1     1       1     !C.B.A
1     0     0       0
1     0     1       0
1     1     0       1      C.B.!A
1     1     1       1      CBA

Equation de circuit  S= !C.B.!A+!C.B.A+C.B.!A+C.B.A
Si je veux fabriquer mon circuit sans simplification il faut 4 Not 8 ET et 3 ou.
Il y a plusieurs mthodes pour faire la simplfication mais nous somme pas sur de tomber sur la simplfication idel donc moin De rapidit et plus de consommation en nergie .

Voici la mthode gneral que je veux formuler en un jeux:

Utilisation direct de 20 Thormes Algbre de BOOLE

Thormes de Boole pour une variable.
X ⋅ 0 = 0  (1)
X ⋅ 1 = X  (2)
X ⋅ X = X  (3)
X ⋅ !X = 0  (4)
X + 0 = X (5)
X + 1 = 1 (6)
X + X = X (7)
X +! X = 1 (8)
Thormes de Boole pour plusieurs variables
X + Y = Y + X (9)
X ⋅ Y = Y ⋅ X   (10)
X + (Y + Z) = (X + Y) + Z = X + Y + Z  (11)
X.(Y.Z) = (X.Y.).Z = X.Y.Z    (12)
X.(Y + Z) = X.Y + X.Z      (13)
(W + X) ⋅ (Y + Z) = W.Y + X.Y + W.Z + X.Z   (14)
X + X.Y = X   (15)
X + !X.Y = X + Y   (16)
THORMES DE DE MORGAN
!(X + Y) = !X ⋅ !Y  (17)
!(X . Y) = !X + !Y  (18)
Thormes du consensus
X ⋅ Y +! X ⋅ Z + Y ⋅ Z = X ⋅ Y +! X ⋅ Z  (19)
(X + Y ) ⋅ (!X + Z ) ⋅ (Y + Z) = (X + Y ) ⋅ (!X + Z )  (20)

Donc notre S= !C.B.!A+!C.B.A+C.B.!A+C.B.A
avec la rgle (13) S=!C.B(!A+A)+C.B(!A+A)
avec la rgle (8) S=!C.B.1+C.B.1
avec la rgle (2) S=!C.B+C.B
avec la rgle(13) S=B.(!C+C)
avec la rgle (8) S=B

En note que pour obtenir un S optimis il faut appliquer plusieurs rgles .

C'est pour ca je propose un jeux pour rduire n'importe quelle fonction complexe de type S=F1+F2+F3...  ou F=(A ou!A).(B ou !B)...(Z ou !Z).

Par exemple une base militaire extraterrestre indestructible ou il y a des femmes 0 et homme 1 cabtur constitue des objets(variables d'entres)
Puis il y a deux types d'extraterrestres OU et ET logiques.
Le NOT est reprsent par un objets invers.

Les humains pour vaincre les extraterrestres.
Ils ont construit des vaisseaux avec 20 armes.

Une arme vise des endroits particuliers pour dtruire la base est liminer des objets et extraterrestre et librer les humains capturer.

Le but de la mission est de bien viser pour faire plusieurs frappe par plusieurs arme pour rduire le nombre des objets et des extraterrestre et librer des femmes et des hommes.

Pour passer a une attaque terrestre.
Puis en continue vers une autre base militaire.

Avec le temps les joueurs peuvent viser mieux et combine les armes pour faire plus de dgt a la base militaire.

Plus mon compteur de points augmente(nombre de variables et extraterrestre limin)
plus je peux gagner des cadeaux issus des conventions avec les socits pour rduire leur circuit(base militaires).

Voici par exemple le droulement d'une partie pour dtruire la base S avec A et B des robots de guerres et .un extraterrestre De type 1 et +un extraterrestre de type 2.


Donc notre S= !C.B.!A+!C.B.A+C.B.!A+C.B.A
avec l'arme  (13) S=!C.B(!A+A)+C.B(!A+A) 
avec l'arme (8) S=!C.B.1+C.B.1 j'ai libr deux homme et j'ai eu robot A.
avec l'arme (2) S=!C.B+C.B
avec l'arme(13) puis (8)S=B.(!C+C)=B.1 j'ai libr un homme et j'ai eu le robot C.

avec la rgle (8) S=B je peux lancer mon attaque terrestre.

----------


## nnovic

Et tu penses sincrement que des "socits d'lectronique numrique" ont besoin de a ?  ::weird:: 
Etant donn que c'est un projet  but lucratif et que ces socits sont  la base de ton business model, j'imagine que tu as dj fait une tude de march, pour voir si a les intresse ?... Ou mme que tu as dj des accords avec certaines d'entre elles ?

Je demande a parce que j'ai beaucoup de mal  comprendre comment ton jeu obtiendra de meilleurs rsultats que les outils que les "socits d'lectronique numrique" utilisent dj.

----------


## nnovic

> La partie fini quand en peux plus prendre des aliments donc S sera rduite.


J'entrevois une faille abyssale dans ton raisonnement: qui dcide que la partie est finie ? Le programme du jeu ? Mais dans ce cas, a veut dire que le programme connat dj la solution au problme, ou qu'il est capable de la calculer sans l'aide de personne !   :8O:

----------


## fanmanga

> Et tu penses sincrement que des "socits d'lectronique numrique" ont besoin de a ? 
> Etant donn que c'est un projet  but lucratif et que ces socits sont  la base de ton business model, j'imagine que tu as dj fait une tude de march, pour voir si a les intresse ?... Ou mme que tu as dj des accords avec certaines d'entre elles ?
> 
> Je demande a parce que j'ai beaucoup de mal  comprendre comment ton jeu obtiendra de meilleurs rsultats que les outils que les "socits d'lectronique numrique" utilisent dj.


Bah oui tu peux regarder n'importe quelle carte electronique.

Pour des entrs et entrs grandes tu verra jammais un seul circuit nos circuits lectroniques numeriques actuel sont dcomposs en circuits simples connus.

Biensur l'criture est simplifi mais nous somme pas sur d'avoir la fonction logique la plus rduite.

Par exemple Si S=S1+S2+S3  ou S1 est un microprosseur et S2 un multiplexeur et S3 un autre microprosseur .

Biensur j'ai la simplfication de S1 et S2 et S3 mais sparment qui donne un nombre de portes logiques +.! minimal.

Mais rien n'empche d'utiliser la mthode gnral pour rduire directement S a la place de S1 puis S2 puis S3 qui va donn un nombre de portes logiques +.! minimal mieux que rduire S1 et S2 et S3 sparment .

Voici le principe de Mthodes actuelles:

Les mthodes prcdentes sont devenues difficilement utilisables avec l'avnement de circuits intgrs comportant plus de mille transistors et combinant plusieurs fonctionnalits comme,  partir de 1971, les premiers microprocesseurs (Intel 4004).

Actuellement, la synthse logique est une tape qui consiste  compiler la description fonctionnelle d'un circuit  l'aide d'un outil de synthse et d'une bibliothque de cellules logiques. Cette description peut tre crite en langage Verilog ou VHDL et ne doit pas comporter d'lments comportementaux non comprhensibles par l'outil de synthse.

Les principaux fournisseurs d'outil de synthse logique sont Synopsys, avec Design Compiler, et Cadence, avec BuildGate et RC.

Au cours de la synthse, on effectue une compilation logique associe  des contraintes de temps dfinies dans la spcification d'un circuit logique numrique. Suivant les contraintes imposes  l'outil de synthse, on obtiendra un rsultat optimis spcifiquement en surface ou en vitesse.

Mais je ne sais pas si un tel jeux intress les societs d'lectronique j'ai pas de contact.




> J'entrevois une faille abyssale dans ton raisonnement: qui dcide que la partie est finie ? Le programme du jeu ? Mais dans ce cas, a veut dire que le programme connat dj la solution au problme, ou qu'il est capable de la calculer sans l'aide de personne !


Oui c'est vrais la partie ne fini jamais il faut juste faire le meilleur Score ca dpend de la stratigie du joueur ou joueurs a utilis les diffrentes armes.

Le Score a dpass c'est le prix total des portes utilis par le circuit de la socit Bref pour gagner il faut dpasser se score et avoir un Score qui sera jamais dpass.

----------


## Kannagi

Racont autant de c********  me laisse sans voix ^^

Sois t'es un gros Troll soit un fou , mais dis  au Mr qui te met la Camisole de force de ne pas te laisser aller sur l'ordinateur  :;):

----------


## fanmanga

> Racont autant de c********  me laisse sans voix ^^
> 
> Sois t'es un gros Troll soit un fou , mais dis  au Mr qui te met la Camisole de force de ne pas te laisser aller sur l'ordinateur



Quelle connerie j'ai racont ici?

----------


## wax78

> Quelle connerie j'ai racont ici?


Seulement ici ? (et si seulement...)

----------


## fanmanga

> Seulement ici ? (et si seulement...)


Bah ici sur cette disscusion j'ai rien racont de connerie nous somme pas sur la taverne.
(NdlM : dplac depuis)

En quoi mon jeux ne marche pas?

----------


## Glutinus

> Bonjour,


Bonjour.



> Je veux faire un jeux


Un jeu.

Cordialement.

----------


## Kannagi

Je n'ai gure l'envie de reprendre point par point.
Alors je reprend les plus gros :




> Thormes de Boole pour une variable.
> X ⋅ 0 = 0  (1)
> X ⋅ 1 = X  (2)
> X ⋅ X = X  (3)
> X ⋅ !X = 0  (4)
> X + 0 = X (5)
> X + 1 = 1 (6)
> X + X = X (7)
> X +! X = 1 (8)


le . et le + , si c'est la multiplication et l'addition et que le ! et le not du C alors :



> X ⋅ 0 = 0
> X ⋅ 1 = X 
> X ⋅ X = X 
> X ⋅ !X = 0 
> X + 0 = X 
> X + 1 = X+1
> X + X = 2X
> X +! X = ?  // impossible de prvoir


Le reste c'est du mme acabit.




> Par exemple Si S=S1+S2+S3  ou S1 est un microprosseur et S2 un multiplexeur et S3 un autre microprosseur .


On est d'accord que cela veut pas dire grand chose ?
a serait l'quivalent pour une voiture a :
"Par exemple Si S=S1+S2+S3  ou S1 est un Moteur et S2 un boulon et S3 un autre Moteur ."




> Biensur j'ai la simplfication de S1 et S2 et S3 mais sparment qui donne un nombre de portes logiques +.! minimal.


"Bien sur "est un mot qu'on utilise quand la conclusion est 'vidente' mais dans ton cas c'est des mots technique assembler entre eux , ya pas de conclusion logique.
De plus la syntaxe ! peut indiquer un not du C , donc si on suit cette logique bizarre on a  "portes logiques +.! 0 ou 1".
de plus on met pas de multiplication aprs une addition  ::mouarf:: 




> Mais rien n'empche d'utiliser la mthode gnral pour rduire directement S a la place de S1 puis S2 puis S3 qui va donn un nombre de portes logiques +.! minimal mieux que rduire S1 et S2 et S3 sparment .


Sachant que S ne veut pas forcment dire grand chose dans ton cas, utiliser des symboles mathmatiques ne veut pas dire tre formelle , c'est comme si je disais S = Humain + Chat + Humain , c'est quoi S ?  ::aie:: 
Bien sur ta conclusion qui en dcoule est aussi farfelu  :;): 





> Voici le principe de Mthodes actuelles:
> 
> Les mthodes prcdentes sont devenues difficilement utilisables avec l'avnement de circuits intgrs comportant plus de mille transistors et combinant plusieurs fonctionnalits comme,  partir de 1971, les premiers microprocesseurs (Intel 4004).
> 
> Actuellement, la synthse logique est une tape qui consiste  compiler la description fonctionnelle d'un circuit  l'aide d'un outil de synthse et d'une bibliothque de cellules logiques. Cette description peut tre crite en langage Verilog ou VHDL et ne doit pas comporter d'lments comportementaux non comprhensibles par l'outil de synthse.
> 
> Les principaux fournisseurs d'outil de synthse logique sont Synopsys, avec Design Compiler, et Cadence, avec BuildGate et RC.
> 
> Au cours de la synthse, on effectue une compilation logique associe  des contraintes de temps dfinies dans la spcification d'un circuit logique numrique. Suivant les contraintes imposes  l'outil de synthse, on obtiendra un rsultat optimis spcifiquement en surface ou en vitesse.


Merci de cit tes sources (vu que c'est un copier la page wikipdia ) : 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synth%...3.A9quentielle
Et comme le dit assez bien wikipdia ce n'est qu'une faon de dcrire du matriel , par 'logique' ton jeu devra le dfinir diffremment.




> Mais je ne sais pas si un tel jeux intress les societs d'lectronique j'ai pas de contact.


Avec tes connaissances actuel et donc le srieux de ta dmarche ? Surement pas  :;): 

Voila mais a part cela tu dit que des choses sens  ::roll::

----------


## fanmanga

Non le + ! . sont des images 
Par exemple S=A.!B+A.B  dans le jeux sa serais une image d'un robot A puis un robot B invers et un extraterrestre de type 1 qui utilise ses deux Robot puis il y a  le robot A puis un robot B invers et un extraterrestre de type 1 qui utilise ses deux Robot  le tout sont command par extraterrestre de type 2 et mettre en evidence lors de simplfication des 1=homme ou 0=femme reviens a librer des humains.



Donc je vais faire une simplification d'une image compliqu A.!B+A.B a A en utilisant les Armes(des rgles pour simplifier les images viss).
Donc le joueur a une multitude de choix(les armes) pour simplifier les images qui voient dans l'cran.

----------


## Mat.M

salut d'accord avec les autres houla a me semble terriblement compliqu..
si tu arrives  raliser ce genre de "jeu" qui est plus une simulation qu'autre chose le problme c'est que a n'intressera que deux ou trois personnes sur terre.
Je ne veux pas crire cela pjorativement mais l c'est vouloir faire compliqu inutilement

----------


## Glutinus

> Non le + ! . sont des images 
> Par exemple S=A.!B+A.B  dans le jeux


Le jeu.

----------


## fanmanga

> salut d'accord avec les autres houla a me semble terriblement compliqu..
> si tu arrives  raliser ce genre de "jeu" qui est plus une simulation qu'autre chose le problme c'est que a n'intressera que deux ou trois personnes sur terre.
> Je ne veux pas crire cela pjorativement mais l c'est vouloir faire compliqu inutilement


Je ne vois pas ou mon jeux est compliqu.
C'est juste des images(l'arm extraterrestre) ou les joueurs les voit pour viser diffrentes images pour simplifier les images donc rduire l'arm.
et pour les effets special en vois une femme ou un homme quand un 0 ou 1 sont misent en evidence.

----------


## Glutinus

> Je ne vois pas ou mon jeux


Mon jeu.

----------


## nnovic

> Je ne vois pas ou mon jeux est compliqu.
> C'est juste des images(l'arm extraterrestre) ou les joueurs les voit pour viser diffrentes images pour simplifier les images donc rduire l'arm.
> et pour les effets special en vois une femme ou un homme quand un 0 ou 1 sont misent en evidence.


Bon alors, si c'est simple, pourquoi les "socits d'lectronique numrique" auraient besoin de passer par ton jeu pour le faire ?  ::roll::

----------


## wax78

> Bah ici sur cette disscusion j'ai rien racont de connerie nous somme pas sur la taverne.?


Non non mais le 78 rouge va t'y emmener. (du moins le sujet en cours)

----------


## fanmanga

> Bon alors, si c'est simple, pourquoi les "socits d'lectronique numrique" auraient besoin de passer par ton jeu pour le faire ?


Car a demande de l'exprience de la stratgie pour bien viser les combinaisons qui faciliteront la simplification de la sortie.

Aucun algorithme actuel ni capable de trouver les meilleurs combinaison pour faciliter la simplification.

C'est pour a quand tu vois une carte lectronique elle est constitue de plusieurs composants numrique a la place d'un seul.
En faite en prend les composants que en connais bien puis a partir de ses composants en essaye de  bricoler notre circuit.

Mais mon jeux offre une possibilit moin lourd en terme d'espace rapidit et cots.

----------


## Glutinus

> En faite en prend les composants que en connais bien puis a partir de ses composants en essaye de  bricoler notre circuit.
> 
> Mais mon jeux


Mon jeu.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Mon jeu.


Tu fais un jeu, toi aussi? 
 ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Oui, c'est notre jeux, heu, nos jeu je veux dire !

----------


## Barsy

> Je n'ai gure l'envie de reprendre point par point.
> Alors je reprend les plus gros :
> 
> le . et le + , si c'est la multiplication et l'addition et que le ! et le not du C alors :


Non, c'est de l'algbre de Boole, donc le "." est l'opration ET (AND) et le + est l'opration OU (OR). Les oprations sont donc correctes. Aprs, je persiste  penser que la solution au problme de fanmanga existe, c'est la table de Karnaugh.

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs, je persiste  penser que la solution au problme de fanmanga existe, c'est la table de Karnaugh.


J'aurai plutt pens  un bon coup sec derrire la nuque moi...  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Aprs un certain nombre de variables, une table de Karnaugh n'est plus vraiment lisible. En fait une table de Karnaugh c'est juste mettre  plat toutes les possibilits et jeter un oeil pour regrouper les combinaisons et simplifier le code. Disons  partir de 5 ou 6 variables (j'explique pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu a, moi personnellement c'est quasiment le seul truc scolaire que j'ai appris  l'cole d'ing que j'utilise encore rgulirement pour dpatouiller des cas d'utilisation) a gratte un peu, mais on peut toujours faire une variante : la table de Karnaugh  variables inscrites.

Mais je doute avec 8 ou 10 extra-terrestres (ou plat de nouilles, ou alumettes) on puisse vraiment y arriver. Donc le truc serait de dvelopper un algo pour pouvoir regrouper tout a, je m'y penche pas vraiment mais j'imagine que c'est rsolvable assez facilement, non ?

D'ailleurs je vois pas pourquoi les socits d'lectronique seront intresses... il faut mettre un signal en entre ? On peut trs bien dvelopper le jeu[x] sur mobile.

Bref, fanmanga, reste sur ton 10 temporel[le], a ira mieux.

----------


## nnovic

> Bref, fanmanga, reste sur ton 10 temporel[le], a ira mieux.


(tu as oubli de prciser: synchronis sur le bleu)

----------


## fanmanga

> Aprs un certain nombre de variables, une table de Karnaugh n'est plus vraiment lisible. En fait une table de Karnaugh c'est juste mettre  plat toutes les possibilits et jeter un oeil pour regrouper les combinaisons et simplifier le code. Disons  partir de 5 ou 6 variables (j'explique pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu a, moi personnellement c'est quasiment le seul truc scolaire que j'ai appris  l'cole d'ing que j'utilise encore rgulirement pour dpatouiller des cas d'utilisation) a gratte un peu, mais on peut toujours faire une variante : la table de Karnaugh  variables inscrites.
> 
> Mais je doute avec 8 ou 10 extra-terrestres (ou plat de nouilles, ou alumettes) on puisse vraiment y arriver. Donc le truc serait de dvelopper un algo pour pouvoir regrouper tout a, je m'y penche pas vraiment mais j'imagine que c'est rsolvable assez facilement, non ?
> 
> D'ailleurs je vois pas pourquoi les socits d'lectronique seront intresses... il faut mettre un signal en entre ? On peut trs bien dvelopper le jeu[x] sur mobile.
> 
> Bref, fanmanga, reste sur ton 10 temporel[le], a ira mieux.


Oui la mthode de table de Karnaugh il est difficile de l'utiliser pour plus de 8 variable ca reste juste une mthode graphique pour faciliter la simplfication de la fonction logique.

Les socits seront interesss car a la place d'avoir plusieurs circuits qui sont construie avec des portes logique NOT AND et OU 
en peux avoir juste un seul circuit quivalent avec moin de Porte logique,Moin de porte logique veux dire plus de rapidit moin de matire et gain d'espace et conomie d'energie.

----------


## Glutinus

> Oui la mthode de table de Karnaugh il est difficile de l'utiliser pour plus de 8 variable ca reste juste une mthode graphique pour faciliter la simplfication de la fonction logique.
> 
> Les socits seront interesss car a la place d'avoir plusieurs circuits qui sont construie avec des portes logique NOT AND et OU 
> en peux avoir juste un seul circuit quivalent avec moin de Porte logique,Moin de porte logique veux dire plus de rapidit moin de matire et gain d'espace et conomie d'energie.


 :8O: 

Je crois que c'est le post le mois dment que tu aies fait jusque l...

Il t'arrive quoi ? Une insomnie ? Une overdose de cafine ? :p

----------


## fanmanga

> Je crois que c'est le post le mois dment que tu aies fait jusque l...
> 
> Il t'arrive quoi ? Une insomnie ? Une overdose de cafine ? :p


Bah mon but est de trouver a  pas juste simplifier les circuits lectroniques.

http://forums.futura-sciences.com/de...n-logique.html

Pour a il faut une mthode de simplification trs rductrice pour piocher la fonction logique d'esprit humain.

----------


## Delias

Sauf que cela doit faire bien 10b dcennies que les PAL, GAL, FPGA et autre microcontrleurs ont remplac les circuits logiques. Et pour tout ce qui est des logiques programmable, leurs compilateurs savent depuis tout autant longtemps raliser ces simplifications et avec autant de signaux que le circuit cible a d'entres-sorties. D'ailleurs la mthode en force brute que j'ai expliqu quelque part d'autre reste encore raisonnable en quantit de calcul.

Et il ne faut pas trop trainer dans la ralisation de ton projet avant de perdre la synchro de 10b dcennies et de passer  11b dcennies de retard...

Delias

----------


## nnovic

> Et il ne faut pas trop trainer dans la ralisation de ton projet avant de perdre la synchro de 10b dcennies


 ::ptdr::

----------


## fanmanga

> Sauf que cela doit faire bien 10b dcennies que les PAL, GAL, FPGA et autre microcontrleurs ont remplac les circuits logiques. Et pour tout ce qui est des logiques programmable, leurs compilateurs savent depuis tout autant longtemps raliser ces simplifications et avec autant de signaux que le circuit cible a d'entres-sorties. D'ailleurs la mthode en force brute que j'ai expliqu quelque part d'autre reste encore raisonnable en quantit de calcul.
> 
> Et il ne faut pas trop trainer dans la ralisation de ton projet avant de perdre la synchro de 10b dcennies et de passer  11b dcennies de retard...
> 
> Delias


Mais si c'est efficace que ca pourquoi dans une carte  lectronique en remplace pas tous les circuits logiques par un seul circuit plus efficace?

C'est quoi la mthode en force brute?

----------


## Delias

Les dernires cartes lectroniques avec un grand nombre de puces logiques que j'ai vues c'est des stations Unix HP datant de la fin des annes 80 et que j'ai mises en pices plus de 20 ans aprs.

Les circuits logiques programmables ont quand mme quelques limitations, en nombre de patte de mme que en tension et en courant. Donc il reste frquent d'utiliser des puces logiques pour augmenter le nombre d'entre sortie (par multiplexage / dmultiplexage ou registre  dcalage, et mme pour cet usage on trouve de plus en plus des circuits spcialiss) ainsi que pour des raisons lectriques, par exemple pour la connexion des bus de fond de panier. Mais ces usages ne ncessitent pas une simplification d'expression logique.
Cela nexclue pas leur usage pour des petits circuits, l o quelques puces sont suffisantes (j'ai quelques exemple dans mon hobby), mais au del le PCB plus grand sera bien plus cher qu'une puce programmable.
Je te laisse regarder combien de puce logiques des sries 4000 et 74xx sont encore disponible, c'est en chute libre  ::mouarf:: 

J'ai dj expliqu la mthode dans ton post: Simplification d'quation logique.

Delias

----------


## fanmanga

> Les dernires cartes lectroniques avec un grand nombre de puces logiques que j'ai vues c'est des stations Unix HP datant de la fin des annes 80 et que j'ai mises en pices plus de 20 ans aprs.
> 
> Les circuits logiques programmables ont quand mme quelques limitations, en nombre de patte de mme que en tension et en courant. Donc il reste frquent d'utiliser des puces logiques pour augmenter le nombre d'entre sortie (par multiplexage / dmultiplexage ou registre  dcalage, et mme pour cet usage on trouve de plus en plus des circuits spcialiss) ainsi que pour des raisons lectriques, par exemple pour la connexion des bus de fond de panier. Mais ces usages ne ncessitent pas une simplification d'expression logique.
> Cela nexclue pas leur usage pour des petits circuits, l o quelques puces sont suffisantes (j'ai quelques exemple dans mon hobby), mais au del le PCB plus grand sera bien plus cher qu'une puce programmable.
> Je te laisse regarder combien de puce logiques des sries 4000 et 74xx sont encore disponible, c'est en chute libre 
> 
> J'ai dj expliqu la mthode dans ton post: Simplification d'quation logique.
> 
> Delias


J'ai vu ta mthode je me rapelle de mon prof de l'informatique industrielle qui disit que la simplfication d'quation logique dpend du chance et de l'exprience,Car quand tu vois une grande fonction logique il y aurais plusieurs choix de simplfication possible et tous n'aboutissent pas a une simplfication minimal.

Avec ta mthode t'aurais par exemple plusieurs choix de rduction possible en fonction de tes choix tu gnre la fonction simplifi mais ca veux pas dire que il n'y a pas autre choix meilleur qui aboutissent a une meilleur simplfication.

en tous cas la meilleur solution qui peux donner la meilleur simplfication c'est mon jeux propos.

----------


## Glutinus

> J'ai vu ta mthode je me rapelle de mon prof de l'informatique industrielle qui disit que la simplfication d'quation logique dpend du chance et de l'exprience,Car quand tu vois une grande fonction logique il y aurais plusieurs choix de simplfication possible et tous n'aboutissent pas a une simplfication minimal.


Ta simplification maximale n'est pas le nombre minimal d'arguments de somme de produits.




> Avec ta mthode t'aurais par exemple plusieurs choix de rduction possible en fonction de tes choix tu gnre la fonction simplifi mais ca veux pas dire que il n'y a pas autre choix meilleur qui aboutissent a une meilleur simplfication.


Aprs, s'il y a plusieurs solutions ( voir, honntement, je ne m'en souviens plus), c'est voir le cot et la performance des diffrents composants de ton circuit.

Puis quoiqu'il en soit, tu t'en balec maintenant avec les FPGA et microprocesseurs, tu crs ton automate en VHDL ou je ne sais quel autre langage...



en tous cas la meilleur solution qui peux donner la meilleur simplfication c'est mon jeux propos.[/QUOTE]

Avec ta mthode t'aurais par exemple plusieurs choix de rduction possible en fonction de tes choix tu gnre la fonction simplifi mais ca veux pas dire que il n'y a pas autre choix meilleur qui aboutissent a une meilleur simplfication.




> en tous cas la meilleur solution qui peux donner la meilleur simplfication c'est mon jeux propos.


Mon jeu propos.

----------

